# Nissan Navara questions re mileae and servicing!



## ecrozier (21 May 2008)

Really quick questions - looking a buying a Navara in fairly near future.  I believe there is a big service at 48000 miles - anyone with a navara had this done?  Any idea how much it costs?  
Secondly, do they stand up well to high mileage?  I usually would look for something under 40000 miles when buying a car but know nissan are usually pretty well built and wondered whether a higher spec one with say 60-70000 would be ok?  I do about 12000 miles a year, and would plan on keeping it fairly long term.
Also one quick question - a dealer just told me they do about 25 mpg and have lower tax as classed as commercials  anyone knoe if that is true?  How much would say 6 months road tax be??
Thanks guys!


----------



## MizElz (21 May 2008)

Yes they do have lower road tax; my OH has one and it costs him £450 a year I think, as a commercial vehicle. His is a 2.5 litre; it does about 32 mpg unladen, down to about 27 towing or with a load on the back. It costs him £70 a time to fill up with fuel, about once a month for him, with about 400 miles to a tank. Hasnt had any major issues; the steering is very light, but he had it all checked out and there's nothing amiss! Tows lovely, and fun to drive (I drive it a lot, with no problems). As far as servicing is concerned, his has only done 36000 miles, but he insists that its service interval is 6000 miles....I'd beg to differ, but hey, its not my money! lol!

You can pick up some brand new 'old style' ones - ie. made 05 but registered 57/08 - quite cheaply, apparently - my farrier said they're about £11k, whereas the new ones are double that now!


----------



## ecrozier (21 May 2008)

Ouch, £450 a year! That doesn't sound cheap, but guess it is nowadays (only thing I have bought road tax for recently is the lorry and that is £170 a year!).
Haven't quite got £11k to spend but worth knowing, thanks! 30+ mpg isn't bad at all!


----------



## Hels_Bels (21 May 2008)

had to put this cause of the advert! 

the new nissan navara......... it gets respect!

I luv them!


----------



## MizElz (21 May 2008)

God I am an eejit; I've just read my post back and realised I missed a crucial element; what I meant to say was, yes, Navaras do have cheaper road tax - OH pays £180 I think (as opposed to my mum's Shogun Sport, same engine size - think she pays over £200 now. I must have been thinking tax and insurance at the same time, coz I then meant to say that the insurance is £450 a year.....

Smack me, please, I'm an idiot


----------



## Bosworth (21 May 2008)

I have a navarra that is on 106600 miles - its 6 years old. Still drives beautifully. the standard requirement for a diesel is a service every 6000 miles. with a major service every 12,000. I have never found them that expensive to get serviced - even at the main dealer. Far cheaper than the non commercial vehicles. About £200 for a major service and about £100 for a minor one. If I go to my little garage round the corner which I do now bearing in mind it's age I pay about £50 for a sevice.

I had a replacement clutch at 70k which was expensive £700 but am still on the original brakes and exhaust and it has sailed through all it's MOTs. 

My tax is £180 and my insurance which is fully comp is £325 a year.


----------



## lucemoose (21 May 2008)

Mine has a large service, then will have a short service, then a inbetween service, then a small service, then a large service...every year, that works out very reasonably. 400 miles to a 70 ish pound tank.Mines done 90000 and its an 05 plate hahaha


----------



## vonno (22 May 2008)

I bought one about 18 months ago and love it!  I've got a 56 reg and the service intervals are 18,000 miles.  Recently had the first service done at main dealer and cost about £480.00.  (I do check the oil in between!)   Also, the computer shows the average mpg as 36-37.
Think above is correct in that the road tax is not going to rise like other 4x4's as it is a commercial vehicle.


----------



## ecrozier (22 May 2008)

Awesome, thanks everyone!! Very interesting.  I have found one on sale locally that has 90,000 miles but every extra under the sun.  Might go have a look.  Glad all reports positive!


----------



## Willow1 (22 May 2008)

We're on our third Navara as we change them every three years so haven't got beyond 40k miles, but we love them and wouldn't want to tow with anything else!!


----------

